# Thanks Mike



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Dear Mike,I just booked a trip to New York City, and I'm actually excited to go. I avoided travel for years and years because of my IBS, diarrhea, fear and anxiety. In the past year I've been to Montana, Las Vegas, England, California (twice), and now NYC! All I wanted was my life back, and now I've got it. I have you to thank for it. Thank you for your tapes and all of the help and support you gave me.  AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

AZ --- You're my mentor! I had to butt in here... Yes, thank you Mike... I no longer do my parenting through the bathroom door!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Az you gave me a hard time in the beginning. LOLMike I agree with what you have done to help us live better lifes I will also be in gratitude to you.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Mike, I'm in total agreement with AZ,Marilyn,Eric and all the others! In my retirement it sure is nice to be able to travel anywhere and enjoy ourselves. Thank you, Norb


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Many thanks for all your comments. I only pointed and guided you, each of you did the hard bit







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bumpFor newbies, Mike is the author of theIBS Audio Program 100


----------

